# Brown on the Duchesne



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

My son (Naturalist Jr.) caught this nice Brown on a little honey-hole on the Duchesne using a golden red rapala.[attachment=0:2edbiwy4]IMAGE_002 (Small).jpg[/attachment:2edbiwy4]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a chunk. 8)


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Tell Junior he done well!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful golden orange brown Naturalist Jr. She has some tail! (the fish or course)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a nice looking fish there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

There's a lot of dis-coloration in that fish.....could be something wrong with it.... :? 

I just can't imagine it'll cook up very good, I think you should throw it back.... :wink: 



Beautiful fish Junior !!


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

tha's a beautiful brown trout. thank's for posting.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice. Hope Jr. is proud of that one.
I heard the water is pretty low and very few pockets. Is that true?


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> My son (Naturalist Jr.) caught this nice Brown on a little honey-hole on the Duchesne using a golden red rapala.[attachment=0:1chft2ov]IMAGE_002 (Small).jpg[/attachment:1chft2ov]


Oh that's nothing, I've caught better!!! :lol:

Nice Job Jake!


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

.45 said:


> There's a lot of dis-coloration in that fish.....could be something wrong with it.... :?
> 
> I just can't imagine it'll cook up very good, I think you should throw it back.... :wink:
> 
> Beautiful fish Junior !!


Must be the Whirling Disease...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Quite nice, thanks. 

Yeah, that is a big tail. I guess it's just an eastern Utah thing. :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice fish I have got some tail down there a time or two.


----------

